
Remix OS (Android for PCs) - maguay
http://www.jide.com/en/remixos-for-pc
======
mankash666
I hope this gains traction. The more interesting thing would be the UI of
Android/Jide and all the apps running in parallel with legacy Linux.

For instance, they recommended installing on a flash drive, but want the drive
formatted as fat-32. Instead the drive should be formatted to F2FS for
performance with flash storage.

Imagine launching native Linux eclipse right from this desktop Android ui. And
run the native Netflix app in a second window. Golden

~~~
blijfschijnen
There is already a X server for android (albeit buggy as hell) but yeah, it's
possible

~~~
mankash666
It's not X server that's important. The Android Linux kernel has different
modules enabled/disabled. For instance, standard IPC is replaced by Binders,
and kernel module loading is typically disabled.

What you need is a super-set of android-Linux and desktop linux with all
possible conflicts resolved.

------
harrylepotter
So... It's android with apps run in some kind of window manager, and a
taskbar-launcher? I'm confused.

------
quartzli
Few apps has good experience on Remix OS, and no one will develop app for
Remix OS.

~~~
maguay
But if it has the Play store and runs all phone apps ok, no one _has_ to
develop apps specifically for Remix OS. Big if, of course.

